#    ?
?    ?   ?          ?  :Wink:   :Embarrassment: 
     .

----------


## .

!

----------

.  :Wink:        -    :Big Grin:

----------

**,      ?

----------


## Nicol'

,     ,  -     - ,       -    :Smilie:  
  ,    ,     ?   :Hmm:

----------

!   ,  .          !  2  .    ,     . ,    !    ,  .....     ! 
 ,   !

----------

**,    ?     ,         .

----------

> ,  .          !  2  .    ,     . ,    !    ,  .....     ! 
>  ,   !


2  -  .
 -   .

----------

> -   .


    ? ,  !

----------

> ? ,  !


  ,        .      :Wink:

----------


## Mrak

,   !

----------


## tchernobuh

,       -  . !     ,   ...      .

----------

-,   ,      .    :Embarrassment:   :yes:        (     ,, ,   ).     ...  :Wow:   " "  ,          ,  .  :Stick Out Tongue:   -!     .  :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kolelef

,     ,       ,   ,   . 
 .  ,        ,   ........ .  -        ,    .

----------

,        ,   ........ 

 ,    ,     ?  -   -   ,   .          ,    ,  .

----------


## Mil

!
=))     -   ,     ! 
     -  !
=))      !

----------

,   -       ,   -    - ,    ,     .

----------

,         ( )  :Smilie: 


  ,         (...),

----------


## tchernobuh

,      ,    .     .    ,    ,       -        .  ,  -  .            .       - "" .  - ,   -   .     ,    **     -   .        ....  .    .

----------

> 2  -  .
>  -   .


,   ,  : ..      ( -  "" =>..   "  ")      -   ,       -   ?  :Smilie:

----------

:    ,    
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...t=%F1%E5%EA%F1

----------

?       .    .      -    ,   .
:  , ,            - , -   ,    , ,    .    , , .  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:  ,  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ekaterina

.       , ,  .     , .    .       ,         ,      .    ,      ,      ,    ,      .            .        ,      .    .

----------


## stas

> ,      ,      ,    ,      .


,  ,       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ekaterina

!       .     .    .    ,   ,   (  100% ) ,    ,   . 

   . , ,    .          . , .    - .

----------


## AMM

. ,   ( -  ) - () .    ,  ,  () - .  - .     ()   .

----------


## .

*AMM*,     :Smilie:        ....     ....

----------


## AMM

:Embarrassment:   ,     ...    :Wink:

----------


## Ekaterina

.  . ,  ,  ,    ()   ().... ,        .   ,       .     .....

 ?   .       .      ,  ... .   ....       , ..  ,     ,  ... ,      ()?

----------


## .

> ,      ()?


!     .

----------


## Ekaterina

!  .     ,     .    ,            .      ,   ,  .

      .  ,       .   ,      ,       .  ,     . 

    ,        ,   .   .     .      .  ,  ,   .        ?

 ,   ,        ()   ,      ,      .  .   .   ().

----------


## AMM

, (), () -    , .  .    ,   .     ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Ekaterina

. - .      ,  .      ,    .

  -   :Smilie:

----------


## AMM

... - , ,  .   .    ...   ?

----------

... :Smilie: 
  !     ,               ,      -  ?
   ,   ,        :Smilie:  

:
   , .,  ,    .,   ,    .    ,    ,      ,          .,    .
  .  ,      , "         ",  ,        ,    .
,   ,   .           ()   .
     (   ,      ).    .       . 1 . 107, . 30, . 2 . 107  ԅ.

        ,   

!  ,     ?           ?...       - ,         
 -      /           -        -  - (  -)  ,      

   ,   / /            ,       ,             ...

 :Smilie:      ,      ...

----------


## V

...,   ,    -  ""    !

----------


## Mariette

> ,      ()?


   "".         :   !       -  .   ,   , :-  .
       .  ,   ,        ...    ...  :Frown:

----------

> ,   ,


    ,  ,  ,   .... ?

----------

> "".         :   !       -  .   ,   , :-  .
>        .  ,   ,        ...    ...


    ,        ,   :  .       ..  :yes:  
 20  ))))

----------


## V

> ,  ,  ,   .... ?


, ,       ,               , , - "".  ,     ,   " ,  " -   ! ( :Wink: , ,     )

----------

> ,  ,  ,   .... ?


 ,  ,   ,    .  :Wink:  
  ,    ,  -  ,   ,    , ,    :Big Grin:  
, ,      :Big Grin:

----------

!
  -    ()   ,     ()     ,      ,  ,   .,      ,     .

 -    !
  ,      !

----------

> !
>      ()     ,      ,  ,   .,      ,     .


  ,  ?  :yes:  
   ,  ,          -  ,   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ekaterina

, ,   .      ,  ,   ,    . ,  ,      ,          .

----------


## Ekaterina

.

    ""....     :Smilie:

----------


## pretty

> ,        .


   ?  :Wink:

----------

"",       (2,3  4)    .       .  :Wink:

----------

.       -   ,           ?

   ,   .
"  ,     ",   http://www.follow.ru/article/149/1

----------

...    ,      ...     ... 
     ,  -    ...       ,      ... 
,      ... - - -  ... ()... 
 ...   a...  ,  ...    ,     ...          ... 
        ,     ... 
    -   ... 
   ,     ... : ?..  ?..    ,     ?..
  ,       -... ... 
 ,   ,     ... ()... ... 
    ,        ...       ...

----------

> ,   ,  : ..      ( -  "" =>..   "  ")      -   ,       -   ?


     . 
       ,             :Cool:  
 ,    ,      . ,  .

----------

...     ...          ...      ...    ...    ...

----------


## Kriniza

,     -    .     . 
   .  -      ,      -   .  .

----------

.  ,        .

----------

...      ...  ...
    ,

----------

> . 
>        ,             
>  ,    ,      . ,  .


  !
             !!??...

  ,   -   :Frown:

----------

> ...    ...


  - ?  - .          .

----------

> - ?  - .          .


"   ,    - !" ()...

 :Smilie: ...

----------

> !
>              !!??...
> 
>   ,   -


 !  :Wink:    ,    ,   .  :yes: 
     ,   :Frown:

----------


## Dima77

**, 


> ,   . 
>      ,


 ...  
    ,     :Wink: 
**, 


> 


   )))

----------

> [b]   )))


 133

----------

> ,


      "      ,     !"...

        ,               ?!
,        ,      ,    ?      ,         -   ,  ,  

, ,     

-       !?
-      ,   
- ,    ?
-  养

----------

*Dima77*,      
**,             :Wink:  
 :yes:

----------


## Dima77

**,   ,     , ,       ... (   )

:    ,    :
...      ?))))

----------

> ,               ?!


  :Wink:  
         ,     "" .          :yes:

----------

> **,   ,     , ,       ... (   )


 - : "     ?"      :Embarrassment:

----------

> [b]


  :Dezl:  

     ?????????

----------


## Dima77

> - : "     ?"


  :Wink: 

     ""

----------

,   ,    ,    ( ): "  ,  ,  .    .     ." 




> ,     "" .

----------

> ,   ,    ,    ( ): "  ,  ,  .    .     ."


 (     ""  )    ...   :Frown: 

  / ...?      ,         ...

,       ,      ? ?  :Embarrassment:  ...

       ,   ,        ..       " "    ?...        " " ... :Smilie: )) 

, ,  ,       ,        ...

----------


## Kriniza

> ,       ,      ? ?  ...


   ? -        .  :Smilie: 


> , ,  ,       ,        ...


,      ..

----------


## tchernobuh

,     ,     ,     !    ...  " "  "  ".     ,     ,        .        ,    .     -  .           ,    ,       .

----------

,     -  ( ),   ?      (,         ).

----------

**,    ,     ?

----------

> ,


  ,    .     ?

----------


## .

> ,     -  ( ),   ?


     ?

----------

**,          ,       " ".
* .*,   .

----------


## .

**,    .   .

----------

* .*,  ,     -  ?!,    " ". 
   ,    - , ,   . .  ,    ,    ,   ,   ,

----------


## .

**,  ,         :Smilie: 
      ....
         ...  ?




> -


...   :Smilie:    ...   ....

----------

**,       ,    ,   -  ,           .

----------

> **,       ,    ,   -  ,           .


        ,     -      !      .....  :Wink:

----------


## .

> ,     -      !      ....


        ?  :Wink:

----------

> * .*,  ,     -  ?!,    " ". 
>    ,    - , ,   . .  ,    ,    ,   ,   ,


    ,    ,   .
       ?        -  ,    ?  :Confused:

----------


## .

,  !

----------

> ?


   -       .   ,    (    ""  " ")  :Wink:

----------

**,    ,  .    ?

----------

- )).
         .

----------

> -       .   ,    (    ""  " ")


,    ,   .   -?
        .    ,      :Wink:

----------

, ,      , "",  ,       ""  - (    ) .

----------

,   ...      ....   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,    ,   .   -?
>         .    ,


  !  -   ( ...  :Wink:  )       .  ,        ,       .

----------


## sinebab

> -       .   ,    (    ""  " ")


       ,       ,       ,  -:     .

----------

*sinebab*,      .

----------

,       ...

----------

- !

----------

**,  ?

----------


## V

> - !


   -?   :Wink:

----------


## Mrak

,   ,    ,   ...

----------

> **,  ?


  :Cool:

----------

> ,   ,    ,   ...


  :Super:      !!!!!!!!!!

----------

> -?


   ? (   ....  :Wink:  )  , ,  , .             !   !  :Redface:

----------

> **,  ?


, ......    !   ,   ,   , .       , ,  - ,  ,    ......  :Wink:

----------

> ? (   ....  )  , ,  , .             !   !


  :Cool:      .

----------


## V

**, ,    :Wink: ,     ...

----------

**,   ,    .

----------

**, **,       :       ?
 ,   ,

----------

> ,   ,


  !    ,    3, .       .  (   )     . ..     ,  ,            , ,   2........

----------

> 


      , 


> .       , ,  - ,  ,    ......

----------

. , ,   (  ,           )     ...

----------

> ,           )


        ..........  :Wink:

----------



----------

> ..........


   ?

----------


## V

> ..........


     ,      ,   ...    : "   ...",      "",      (),      :Smilie: .        ,    "    " (     :Smilie: )       !!!  - ...

----------

*V*, .    ,   , ............

----------


## lala

,   ,       ?

----------

*lala*,

----------


## V

**,   ?       -     ( ,  ).    ...,    "  "  :Smilie: ,         :Smilie: .

----------

> ,           )


 ,

----------

*V*, -     .

----------


## V

**, ,   , -   ...    ...  ,         ,   , ,  -  , ,  ,  .

----------

*V*,       ?

----------


## V

**,  !  :Smilie: , "" - ..  .

----------

> *lala*,


,       ?  :Wink:      -      :Cool:

----------

**,   -  .

----------


## RedBrandt

-   .

----------


## Ekaterina



----------


## .

> -   .


 :  ",      "  :Smilie:

----------


## Lisaya

.  .      ,         ,    .    :       .        .       ,        ,      ,    ,      .     :"   "       , , ,     , ,  .   ,      ,    ?   - ? -      .

----------

.

        .   ,    ,  .   ,  2     .  ,     ,   ,     -    . ,   ,  ,   ,  , ,    , , ,  . ,   :  , - 2     .

----------

-()   ;  ,;  ......      ?

----------

**,  ?????   :Wow:   ?  :Frown:  
 , ,     ,       .        ,    .

----------

**,   ,    ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

> 


,     :   ? ,   ,    ?"

----------

> **,   ,    ,      .


  :Wow:  
      ,                .  :Stick Out Tongue:  
    -  !
   : ,      ()  :Cool:  
     ,     .   .    .  :yes:

----------

**, ,     ,      .

----------


## Moolekula

!    .     .   ,       .       - ,  " ".         ,     ,      ...      /.     -  ,       .  - ,  -   ...

    2- /?  ,   ?

----------


## Lisaya

> - ,  -   ...

----------

> 2- /?  ,   ?


!   !  , ,  !

----------


## Moolekula

> !   !  , ,  !


. .   .      -   2- /?   -  -   ...

----------


## Mrak

.... ...    !  :Smilie: 

:  ,   . - ,  -   ...

----------

> :  ,   . - ,  -   ...


! - ,  -  ....  :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------

> -  ....


 ,  ?

----------

, .    -    ,      : -,   !  , , !    !"              !

----------


## .

..    ?



> 


 :Smilie:

----------

> ..    ?


       (   ).    ! .....  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## .

,    :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
  ?

----------

> **,   -  .


  :Wink:  
  ,  39   .  41 ,    ( ,  ).      22-. , ,     :yes:  
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

,   ?




> ,





> 


  -   ?

----------

**,      , , ,     ,   25  .

----------

> ,    
>   ?


  ,       !       :Wink:

----------

> ,


     !  :Wow:        !   :Big Grin:         ,     ?

----------


## gluchnaya

)))     ,     ,   )))    ()    )))

----------

,     , ,     -   !

----------


## Mrak

> ,     , ,     -   !


  !   !

----------


## .

> !         ,     ?


    ?      ,   ?  :Smilie:

----------

> !   !


   :
  !  -     :Cool:

----------

_censored. ._

----------

> ?


        ...


> ,   ?


     -  ,     ?     ,     ?

----------


## Mrak

> ...     -  ,     ?     ,     ?


    ...   :yes:

----------


## .

> ...


  :Wink: 



> -  ,     ?     ,     ?


?     ...    ,    -    :Smilie: 
  - ...

----------


## .

> ...


  "  ":
" ,   ,     ..."  :Smilie:

----------


## gluchnaya

> "  ":
> " ,   ,     ..."


))))))    ))))

----------


## sinebab

> - ...


,   ?!!  :Wow:

----------


## .

*sinebab*,    " "  "  "...
" "  " "  :Smilie:

----------

> " "


  ,          :Smilie:

----------


## Mrak

> ,


    !  :Wink:

----------


## sinebab

> *sinebab*,    " "  "  "...
> " "  " "


  :Big Grin:

----------


## sinebab

> !


  :Embarrassment:

----------

:   -  .
  : -  , ,    

  :  -    
  :            ,    ,    .

    . ,  ,       .

----------


## aquaruis

> 2  -  .
>  -   .


   !    ""!     ( ) -       , - ,   ,   .     ,       ,    -....  :yes:

----------


## ylla

,    ,  ,       .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,    ,  ,       .


,  !    ,       ,      ,

----------


## Moolekula

> ,    ,  ,       .


   .   ,    .       . ,  !   ! (  , ) ;-)

----------


## Doka

**  :Wow:  
  ,  275:
_  ,   ,         ,               ,    , -
                                       .
. ,  ,   ,    276  278  ,    ,                            ._

----------

> **


,   ,    .        ,    
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Doka

,        ,   -  ,   : -   -  ...  ,  ...

----------

> ,        ,   -  ,   : -   -  ...  ,  ...


  70    .      .     .

----------


## Vladimirus

,     ;    ,    -   ,   . , ,           ,    .    ,  ,  ,         .
       -     2-4      ,    ,   "  "  ,      ,   -?   ,      ?

----------

,  ,     ,

----------

> ,  ,     ,


    - ,     - !
( " ").

----------

,      ,        : 


> ? (   ....  )  , ,  , .             !   !


,        -

----------

> ,        -


   ...

----------


## Vladimirus

> ,  ,     ,


,      (  )    . 
   :  !        ( -  ). ;    - ,    - ....

----------


## Vladimirus

> ...


  ,   .           .  . ,     ?

----------


## LadyElena

> ,   !


   ,    ,   ))) :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,     ?


-!


> .


   ?  : ,   - ????

----------

-  ,         .   ...        .        ,  40      "    ?"

----------


## LadyElena

**,   !!!! !!!    ,  ,   ,   ,     ,  .

----------

.
     ,   -   ,  .     , ,  , ,   ,  ,    .   ,  ,    100% ,        ?   ,     .             ?      - ...

----------

.  -      . ..     (  )     -  -.

----------

..      :    ,    .
 ,   .      -     ,      .  .

----------

,      ,      12 .

----------

> ,      ,      12 .


  !   ,    12    :yes:   :yes:  
     -     :yes:  
 :yes:

----------

> !   ,    12     
>      -


**,    :yes:

----------


## JonnyDep

**,    ,      .    ,       " ,      "

----------

*JonnyDep*,   .

----------

> , ,  , ,   ,  ,    .


**,    ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JonnyDep

**,   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:               (    ),        ,        ?

----------

*JonnyDep*, 


> " ,      "


       ,   -    : ",   " ".  ,    .  :yes:

----------

> **,                  (    ),        ,        ?


 .  :Frown:  
,      -        . :Frown:    ....

----------


## Vladimirus

> !   ,    12     
>      -


       12 ,       .       ,   8    ,  4  .

----------

:   ?    ,    -   .

----------

> :   ?    ,    -   .


            ..
        ..   ...

----------


## JonnyDep

> *JonnyDep*,       ,   -    : ",   " ".  ,    .


        ?   -     ,            :Smilie:

----------


## Nataly2005

> -    ()   ,     ()     ,      ,  ,   .,      ,     .


   ,   , .

----------

> ,   , .


    , .     , .  ,, !!!            , , !!!!!!!!! :Frown:

----------


## Nataly2005

> , .    , .  ,, !!!            , , !!!!!!!!!


       ...  ...

----------


## Nataly2005

> -    ()


   ,

----------

*JonnyDep*,  ,     ....  .     - -  -,       . 
 ,  .    , ,    ....      ,       ,  ,  ..... (   ,   ).

----------

**,   ,       ,     ,     (     ).

----------


## .

> ,  .    ,


........



> 


.....

----------


## Irishkin

> ,  .    , ,    ....


     ???

..       :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## Irishkin

> ,  ,  .....


 :2:   :2:

----------


## .

> ..


  , ?  :Smilie: 

, -    


> ....


 ...

----------


## pretty

,      !   ,   .      ,  !       !  :Wow:     .   ,    ,      .  :Cool:

----------

,   ,  ,       :yes:

----------


## .

> ,


?  :Wink:

----------


## Irishkin

> ,   ,  ,


,  .    ,   ,    ! :Wink:

----------


## ˸

> ,  .    , ,    ....


...  ...        :Cool:

----------


## .

, ,   ...

----------

* .*,  ,    ,    ,   ! ,       .   : ", ,       .."  :yes:

----------

> ...  ...


 ,   !

----------


## .

**,   ?          :Smilie:   :Smilie:      -  ...    .

----------

...

----------

* .*, ,     ?  ,  .

----------

**,    ,

----------


## JonnyDep

> *JonnyDep*,  ,     ....  .     - -  -,       . 
>  ,  .    , ,    ....      ,       ,  ,  ..... (   ,   ).


 :      -   ,     .
 : ,      ,   -       "   "

----------

*JonnyDep*, !!! ,   ,  ....  :Wow:

----------


## Mrak

,  ...  -  .   .

----------

, - !   ?
 "     ,      ."

----------


## JonnyDep

**,    ,                     -          -    ,        .....

----------

,

----------

*JonnyDep*,        ,    ,   ,      ,    ,   .. ,     ,     .     ,  /  ,   / ,        ?.... ,  ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JonnyDep

**,  "   "    "  "? 



> ,  /  ,   / ,        ?.... ,  ,


 ,      () -     ,    ,         ,  / -     -            ()       - ,  ?

----------


## sema

> ,


   .....  ))))

----------

JonnyDep
  -      .   -      .          .  - ,  .     ,   ?

----------


## JonnyDep

> -      .   -      .         .


 -    -       -     -   1, 10, 100     .....

----------


## JonnyDep

-      -   ....

----------

> ,  .    , ,    ....      ,       ,  ,  ..... (   ,   ).


,  ,    , ""   ,     ,     "    " .
,     "". :Wink:

----------


## .

, ,      ...      :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

    ,    ...
 , 
1.  ..   ,  ,         :Smilie:       ..   ,        "" ...
2.  ,    ,     ...    ,        ....    , ,  -    .. , , ,  .
3.          ( ,        )...       ,     ...     ,    ,      :Smilie:  ,     ..     ..     :Smilie: 
4.     ,   ,    " ,   ,   ".    ...    ,       (       ),   ,    -     ( ,     ).
5.     "  "  :Smilie: 
  :   - ...   .

..           ,   ,      ,   " "  :Smilie: 

,    ?

----------


## Vladimirus

4  .5  ! :8:  
,     ""    ...

----------

*JonnyDep*, 


> ,      () -     ,    ,         ,  / -     -            ()       - ,  ?


  :yes:

----------

**, 


> ,  ,   , ""   ,     ,     "    " .


,    -      .

----------

* .*, 


> ,        "" ...


      ""?




> ( ,        )...


      .    ,       .     ,    ,          . ,   -!           ,    ,      ,     ,    , ,    .       .       , ,  ! ,     ,     ..   ,  ,    ,  ( ).       ,   ,  .       . ,         !!!!

----------

> ..... ))))


     ,    - ,     :yes:

----------

.    :"    ,   !".   ?!

----------

> "    ,   !"


     ,   , ,   - -  ?    ,      , ,     ,     .       !

----------


## Irishkin

> ""?


     ???  :Embarrassment: 



> ,          .,   -!


 :7:  



> :"    ,   !".


 :7:  
  ,   ...

----------


## JonnyDep

> *JonnyDep*,


  , -? 


> (   ,   )


      -  -  ,   (,,,  ..)   (..    ).    ( )  ,             ...   ,          ,        ....

----------

,     ( ) ,   ,     . :Stick Out Tongue:  

    ?!!!       !!    ?!!
     -          ?  .  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irishkin

> ,   (,,,  ..)   (..    ).


   ?!!       ?   :Wow:

----------

> ?!!!       !!    ?!!


     ,  .      ,   ,        ,       .       ? , ,   .  -  , ,  ,     ,    ,    ,    ...

----------

> ?!!       ?


 :Wow: 
 !!!!!
 , ,  ...      ...   - -       -   -      :Embarrassment:   :yes:

----------


## JonnyDep

> ?!!       ?


 ,    500    -   ,    -    :Smilie:

----------


## JonnyDep

> -


  :yes:     ,   ,        ()        (, )   ,     ,       :Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omut

- 
(   - )

----------


## Vladimirus

?

----------


## Omut

,    ,  

 -    

 __________//__________

, ______________________________________
                   (...)

   , .

________________________________________
                   (...)

   . _________________________.
                            (... )

. __________________________________
           (   )


    -
  . ___________________.
                  (... )


    ______  ______ 200__ .

_________________
( )

    ____________________
                          ( )

                                                        ..

----------


## Irishkin

> -


....

"-    , .... 
-   ,  ?
-   , :       ,            -  "". 
- ??
-  .    .  29 .......
- ??
-   , .
- .    - ??  ,   ....."

("")

----------


## .

...    ...    .. ,     ,        :Smilie: 
*Irishkin*,     , ..         ...     ..  ***... "  "  ...
    ..........  ,      ...      ... 

...    ..   ..    ..   ,  ""   ..        (    )  :Smilie: 
  ,         "   "...   ,   .. .. 



> .    :"    ,   !".


  ,  - -      ?  ... 1. ? 2. ,      ? 3.   ,   . 4.      (      ,   .. .. )  :Smilie: 

.    ??????????????
*JonnyDep*,   :Smilie:     500.  :Smilie:

----------

.
 :yes:  
JonnyDep.
 500  ! :Stick Out Tongue:            - , ,  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

*Omut*, 5   ,   ,2  ,   - .

----------


## JonnyDep

** , 


> - , ,


     ?

----------

> ,   ,        ()        (, )   ,     ,


             -    .(  -          -,    .     -  -,     ,  ;   :Big Grin: )     , .  :yes:  
       ! :Big Grin:

----------


## JonnyDep

:Embarrassment: ** , 


> -,     ,  ;  )    , .


     ,  ?   -   :Smilie:    (   ) -   ,    ,       ""

----------

... :Big Grin:  
   (    , ..     ,  , . :Stick Out Tongue:  )          -           "  "  :Big Grin:            ( ,  ). :Frown:

----------


## JonnyDep

** ,      ?  - ?             ,     ""   ?

----------

,      "  ",             (  ,  ). :Wow:      ! :Smilie:  
-      - ? :Wink:   (   :Big Grin:  )
 ,  ,      ,      , :Wow:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Alex27

.    .
  3 ,  .      ,       .      ,      .    6 ,   . 
   ,    ..  ..        .     . 
      SMS-. 
 ,      (   ,      ),    .      ,      . 
   , ..     .

     ,   . ,    ,       -    .   ,  ,  ,    - ( )  . ,  ,       ...

      :
1.        ,        ?
2. -   -       ,    "  "?
3.     ?

----------

> 3.     ?


           (    ),     ,  .

,  , ,     .

----------

*Alex27*,         ,     . ,         ( ,    -    ).         (     ), ,        .      , , .

----------


## RedBrandt

*Alex27*, -     .         ?  ?     ?       ,  .              ?       .  , .    !          ?    ,     ,   .   ,         ?     ,       . -       ,     ,       ,     , ,   . ,   ,    . 
   ,      ,     ,    ,      ,            ,   ,      ,          .       ,   ,     , , , (   ,    ,      )     ,    . 
     ? ,    -  ? ,         ,    ?  ,     ? , .    ,    ,   ,   .
   :
1.     ,    .             .        .  !        .     .  .    . 
2. -.   -  ,     -    ?      - ,    ,   .   ,   .
3.    - . - .     ,         .   .

----------

-    :Big Grin:     ""     -    ,     ,          . :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
    -     3        -  ,     . ,   -  , ? :Big Grin:    -    -   ,      . :Big Grin:

----------

,       ,      ,     ,    ..    -  ,    .    ,     -   .

----------


## Vladimirus

To *Alex27*       ( ).  :yes:

----------


## Alex27

.
   ,      .
  :
1.       -    ,  , , -  .        (     ).      ,    .
2.  -      ,     .        :Smilie: 
3.       (    ). ,      -        (,       "5+" -       ,    ).   - .      (  ,    ) -       ,      :Smilie:    ,    ,   -   . 
4.    -       :Smilie:     -            :Smilie:  ...  ..  ..  -      ,  -   ( - ).
5.       -    :Smilie:   -  . 

  -      ,    .     -     .

   .

p.s.       -  ,    -   ?

----------


## RedBrandt

!    -   !
   .



> (  ,    ...   ,    ,   -   .


      ?      ?    ?     .    , "..   ,     ,     ..."     ?        ,     .  ? . . . : "       .   -  ?"  : ", ..."       .   " - "    .   ,    ,  .
    .     ,     .    : "    ,      ,      ,           ,           ",    .         ?    , ,    .
      .  . .     ?  -  .  ,  .

----------

,   ,   ,       ?     ? :Big Grin:  
,  ,        :Wow:    ,    .  ,   . :Big Grin:    . :Big Grin:  
     ,         -    . :Big Grin:

----------


## TAMA

*RedBrandt*, !

----------


## Vladimirus

to *Alex27*   ,            .     , ,      .     95%     . 5%       (   )  -  ,       -, . ,         %  .   , *Alex27*       ,             .   , .     .           , ,    , SMS, @.    ,  -       (      .           )       , , ,  ,       .             .        -  ,     .       , , .   ,        .      ,           ,   ..       .   -  .           : 
	           ,   ,     18  .
	                  ,  ,              .       ,     .         ,  ,     .
	,                       5-10  .
,  ,  , ,        (      ,    ),         ,             ,      .     , ,    ,   ,           
      ,     ,       ,  , ,    .

----------

> ...      ,             .   , .     ...   ...     (   ...)       , , ,  ,       .             .        -  ,     .       , , .   ,        .      ,           ,   ..       .   -  .


*Vladimirus*,     ?:



> ... .  .   ... ,    .  ()  50 .  .   .  !!! ,   .    . .   ,    .     .   (!) .      . ,  sms   .     .  ,  .  ,    .    (  )   : ".    .  ".    ...


  ...  , ,  , ,    ,    ,  ...  :Frown:

----------

> ...  , ,  , ,    ,    ,  ...


 ,  . :Wink:  
          " ". -     . "  "   .

----------


## Vladimirus

[QUOTE=]*Vladimirus*,     ?:

  ,  ,    .  ,     . (   )

----------

> ,     .


  .    ...

----------


## Vladimirus

> .    ...


  ,     - .  ,      .  ,    ,      .      ,     .
     "  ",     . :write:

----------

:Embarrassment:       ....,   ,   ,     .  - ,  - .       ,        .  ,    ,    .      ,           :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  .    ? ,     -   - ...

----------


## Vladimirus

> ....,   ,   ,     . ..      ,             .    ? ,     -   - ...


-,     .  -    ...

----------

,      .?

----------


## .

**,  .

----------


## stas

> ,      .?


  -  ** ...   -   :Smilie:

----------


## FD

,       ,  ... -  ,    .
-,      ( ) /  (),
      -    !   -
  ?     ,   6  
 ,  25.   ""  8 .     
   ,    .
     ,      22 .
    Alex27.   ,    
"".  , ,  !

----------


## scarlett

.....
  .
     ,   ,    () :Embarrassment:

----------


## JonnyDep

-    -  ,   .  -     :Smilie:

----------

...   -  ,    ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

*Vladimirus* & *RedBrandt*    ""  Alex27. "  " , " " (  -)  -   .  Alex27,  -       ?
          - .
        6  .   .      ( .  ). ,   ,  ,    ...
 ,  ,   , ,    ,         100  . ...    , ,      ,         ,      -. ,  ,  ,      "  ". ,     ?  ...
  20  .   - .   , 1-2          ....      , ..   .    ,     -    (  ).  .                                        .                                               . ,     " "      .,  -  - ,   " ".        . 
 ""   .   -     ?        , -     ,         .     17- ,     ,     . (   ,      18  30 ) . -...    

          ,      -   " ",  ...? -    ,  -  ,      ,        ,    ," "   ,   ...   ,    ,    ,  .                                                                               ,            ,   ,      6   26 ! (   ,       ""  ).
      ""       ,             ,
    " "  .                           ,    ...







 :Smilie:

----------


## Vladimirus

> *Vladimirus* & *RedBrandt*    ""  Alex27. "  " , " " (  -)  -   .  Alex27,  -       ?
>                                                                                    ,            ,   ,      6   26 ! (   ,       ""  ).
>       ""       ,             ,
>     " "  .                           ,    ...


                  ...
      ...
      , ,     .    ...,        .     -   ,     ,    ?

----------


## agur

*Vladimirus*,    ,  .
 ,     -       :Smilie:

----------


## Vladimirus

,   ,         . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sasa@

,     "     "  :Smilie: 

 - "**"

----------


## agur

*Vladimirus*,       ,      "" ?     ,   ()  ,    ?   , ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## sasa@

> ()  ,


, , .         ,    .

----------


## l_e_a

- ,      .    .             ,         .        ,       -          .  ,     ,   , ?        .     .     ,                "", -             (   ,   ),        .            ,    ,       ,                ,   ,  ,       . 
 ,   ,     : )
-,  ,   : )

----------


## JonnyDep

*l_e_a*, ,       :Smilie:

----------


## agur

*l_e_a*,    .    ...    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## l_e_a

:Redface:  
       ,      ,       ,           ::condom::

----------

*l_e_a*,            :yes:

----------

,  ,   .    .   ,         .

,    - ,   - ...

  -     .

----------


## Vladimirus

> ,      ,       ,


  ?
 ,                "".
    ,           ...
,      ,       ?
         .         ,       ,   ,      .
  ,     ,        ?               . .

----------


## l_e_a

> ?
>  ,                "".
>     ,           ...
> ,      ,       ?
>          .         ,       ,   ,      .
>   ,     ,        ?               . .


 ,  ,  ,    .       ,  ,              "  ",   -    ,    ,    -     ,         - .       ,      , ,     .
  -    ,    -   :Glasses:

----------


## l_e_a

> *l_e_a*,


  :Smilie:

----------


## l_e_a

PS
     ,                        -   ,     ,     .     ,      ""       .      ""         ...

----------


## Vladimirus

> ...  ,    .       ,  ,              "  ",   -    ,    ,    -     ,         - . 
>   -    ,    -


          .,      -    -   .
   ,  ,     .  , -    ,   ,  . 
        ,        ?         .         ( up & down) :Lupa: 
(     -   )

----------


## V

> -     .


 :7:

----------

> 


.

----------

, ,        ?  :Smilie:     ,     :Wink:

----------


## agur

> -     .


 .    :Smilie:

----------

> ,   !


      ,  " "?

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,


l_e_a     .

    :     ,     -               .   ,   .

 -     .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

,    :



> ,


 ()       ,    ,      .         .    .

----------


## l_e_a

> l_e_a     .
> 
>     :     ,     -               .   ,   .
> 
>  -     .


   ,      ,              .                        ,    -    ,           ,      .   .
      "",   ,    -      .

----------


## JonnyDep

*N.a.t.a.l.i.*,  ""  ""   ....  :Smilie:               ?  :Smilie:      ,   , , ...          ,  ,   ,    .... " ()       " - ..               ,     (    - ,        -    ,     ?)        , *N.a.t.a.l.i.*,    .....  :Smilie:

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;   (  )   . ,   , ,  . ,      ,  .

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; , ** .

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; : * ,      * .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> "",   ,    -     .


   .  ,   ,    ,  ,   .



> -


   .     - ...   ,     ""     ,   ,    ,     "" ,         -  "" . , ,   ,     .     ,     "". 

     ,  ,      .     "",    "" -     .           .    -    . 

      "-",   ,  ,    .    ,    .     , "   ",       ,  .



> ""  ""   ....               ?      ,   , , ...


  "",    "".  , ,  ,   .

----------


## l_e_a

[QUOTE=N.a.t.a.l.i.]   .  ,   ,    ,  ,   . 
[QUOTE]

       ,        

    -  ""   "".
  ( )     "" ,   ()   "".

----------


## l_e_a

[QUOTE=N.a.t.a.l.i.]    ""     ,   ,    ,     "" ,         -  "" .[\QUOTE]
 ,    :Smilie:         , -       -       .       ,   ""  .            ,    .   ,     : )           ,  ,       .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

*I_e_a*,   ,    .     -  .     .     ( ) ,   .



> ""


   -    ,   .      ,    : "   ".       -   .     ,  .
**     ,  ,   ,  .    ,    ,   ,        .



> , -       -       .


     . 

    . .  ,       .

----------


## **

!        .   - ,       , , ...

----------


## JonnyDep

*N.a.t.a.l.i.*,    -          ,  ,   ,    .... ?   ,  -      ()   "",     ? , -.....

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> N.a.t.a.l.i.,    -          ,  ,   ,    .... ?   ,  -      ()   "",     ? , -.....


,   .
 2  -     ,   ""  . 
   -  ,    ..
      ,   ,        .    ? - ,   ""? 
  ,    ,    ,         .. 
       . ,   ,    .   ,     .


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## JonnyDep

> ,   ""  .


    -     ""  ()    ,    ....



> ,    ,    ,         .. 
>        . ,   ,    .   ,     .


  , -  "".     .... 
,      " "....

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> -     ""  ()    ,    ....


,     "" . 
*JonnyDep*,     . ,    .
     ,     ,            .  "   "    . -   .    ,    .      ,     . 



> -  "".     ....


   .  ,           (   ). ""   ,  " ",   ,   .  "" ,    ,  .    , ,        .   , ,    .
  ,     .      .         ,   ,  ,    ...
    ,   .      ,   -  .
    ,  ,    .        ,  ,    .

----------


## l_e_a

,      ,  ,  ""            .       ,           ,      -     -        ,         ,    .    ,  .
      -     -     ,  ,   - ,    -            ,     -   ,   .
  -    -   ,        ,  , , ,   ,

----------

.  ,    ,        .    , ,       .  , ,        *N.a.t.a.l.i.*,   , * l e a*. 
      ,   *N.a.t.a.l.i.*,    "   "!   "    ".



> ,    .


     , ,     ...
             ,            . 



> ,  , ,


         ,  ,       .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> .


.      ** .     .   II   ,   ,  ,       .        .        .   " "    " "    .



> ,


  ,   -   .    -    (),   .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

**, ,  .      .

----------


## l_e_a

> .


    ,  .  ,     .
    ,    ,            ,   ,     -     . 
                ,                  ,    (    )     -      ,       -      ,         .

      ,    ,      ,    ,    .   ,        ,         ,         ,       ,          .      "  "

----------

> 


   ..     ,   ..        ,  ,           ...



> ,       ,          .


  ,     ?  :Embarrassment:  -,         ,    ..


> ,    ,            ,   ,     -     .


     .  .  ,  "          " ,  ,   "".    ,    ,   .   ,  -..    ,    ,           ,    . ,    ,     -,   .     ,        .    ,     .      ,     ,       ,     .

----------

> ,           ,      -     -        ,         ,    .


   .    ,      :Frown:

----------


## l_e_a

> ..


  :Smilie:  

  -    ... 
 -   -      ,        ...

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,


*I_e_a*,     ,       # 302.    **   .    - ,           .

    ,   -   ,   .   -.  ,    .     -  .      .  .
         (   ). ,   ( ),   ( ),           -     .       ,  ,      .  ,    .     ,  ,  .   . " ",   ,    .      .
:       ,   ,   .  ,        .          . (4      " ".  , )
,       .   ,    ,   ,      ,    ?      .  ""          .  ,  ,    ,     . 
  ,       . 



> ,


    .   ,   .      **  , ** ,    .,  ,    ,   "" ,    ,        .
   -    ,   ,    .   " "  " "    -.   .

"  "  ,  - .



> 


  .   ,          ""   ,    " ",      .

   ,  ,           ...   ,   .



> 


,  .      ,      ,    ""   .      .   .       ,   ,  . **  :   ,  -.

 ,      .   .   .         . ,       ,    .     ?              .
     ,    .       I_e_a,   .

----------


## **

,   ,   ,  -     .   ,  .   ,           .

----------


## **

> ,        ,   ........


.

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> 


 ,    .
     ,  . 

 - . ,         ,    , , .     - ,      .




> ,  -


.

----------


## agur

. ,  ,                                                           ,       ?

----------

> ,         ,    , , .     - ,      .


N.a.t.a.l.i.,       ,       .        ?    ,    ,       !     ?
  ,  "  "             ,

----------

> ,       ?


.   ""    ,      .    ?  ,  .       ?

----------


## **

,   !   ,  ,    !

----------

> 


    ,   . ,

----------


## **

, ,     .   ?    ?  ?

----------

,
,
.
 ?   :Wink:

----------


## **

!         .     ,       "  " .        ,        !

----------

> :
> 
> 
>     ,   . ,


   .       .       .      ,     , , ,   . 
   ,   .         .   .    . 
*N.a.t.a.l.i.e.*    .  "  ,  .   ,  "            .  ,  .    .       ,    ,         . 
     .       . 
 ...

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,  ,   ,       ?


   ,   ,  .       ,       .         ,  . 
     .     , ..     .        " "      .      ,     ,     ?  -   .      ""    .

      .  ,     .  ,        (  )  ,     .    ,      .

**,   .        .
 ,    .     ""  , ,     . 



> ,    ,       !


,    .   , ,  ,    ,    .  ,   ,   .     .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> N.a.t.a.l.i.e.    .  "  ,  .   ,  "


**, .      .

----------

,       .       ( ) ? 
   .  ,   .  ,        ,  .   ** ,      ** .    .       .
  - ,  ,      -          .
N.a.t.a.l.i., -      :Wink:   -  ,    -  .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

__

----------

> ,   .  ,        ,  .    ,       .


   ,    ,   . 
  ,    .      ,     , -    . , ""       .    ,        ,  ,   ,      .    ,  ,  ,  ,     ,     ,  ,   .



> 


... ,       ..   ,   ...  ,   ,    ...      ,   ..


> - ,  ,      -          .


" ,    .."
8    ,  ,   ..  ?   ?   ,  ,   ?   ,   ? 
  ,   ,     ,  -      ,     ..

----------

N.a.t.a.l.i.,            ?         . 
,   ,   ,   .        .



> ,   ..


,  .
 ,   ...  (  /)   .     .      .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

_ .

N.a.t.a.l.i.,      ._

----------


## 3BEPb

,         ,   .
      ,       ,       (  ,     ..),    ""  ,     .  ""     ,    -   ,       -    ( ,        ).

      ,     ,  ,       ?
,             //    .       -   ,   (    )  ,   "".
 ,    ""    ,  "" ,    : "" - " " - " ". .. ,  ,     , "" ,      .
  -  .
     ,    ,    .  (),               -    .        : " " - "  " - "    ".
  :   ,    .  :Smilie: 
  .   :Wink:        "", "", " "     "" (          )  .

----------


## verba2

,   ,          ,  , ,    .     ,     ,     -  ....            - ,     .      ,      .

----------

N.a.t.a.l.i.,   ...
3BEPb,   . .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

, 
    , 

  . 
   ,
    , 
 ,   
  ,   , 



  .

**,    ,     .        " ".

 ,  ,     "   ".          .  ,      II     .            .      -  ,     .   ...
 ,      ,     .

     . ,       ,          ,  ?    :yes: 
   : "            , ,        ".  :Wink:

----------


## stas

> ,      II     .            .      -  ,     .   ...


30   ...

----------


## agur

*stas*,    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> 30   ...


 ,    .

----------


## agur

**:  - ,  ,      -          .

        , ...
  ,   ()     ,      ,   , , ...                                     ?

  ,   , ,    -      "".      " ".      :

--   ,  ,     ,    ,      .

-   ,   "",         ""   ,    "".

  ,  , (    )     . ,  .
-       -,  ,       "",    .
 :Smilie:

----------

> -       -,  ,       "",    .


  :Wink:  ?
,        6  -  ,            ,    -  . /   /.   ,    .     ,     .      ,    ""

----------


## _



----------

> 


.      .

----------


## _

> .


   ...

----------


## **

,      ,     !

----------

****,    ?       .

----------


## _

> !


. . _

----------

> .


    ,      :Wow:

----------

,   "  "     ..

----------


## **

,    ,      .   .

----------


## JonnyDep

> !


 -     -     ? ""-""?  :Smilie:

----------


## **

. ,    ,   ,         .    .     ,       .     ?

----------


## agur

:      ?

,      "",     .  :Frown:   :Smilie:

----------


## **

> . . _


,    - !!!! :Embarrassment:

----------

> -


  :Wow: .

----------


## **

,       !    !!!!

----------

> . 
> 
>    ...


 ,   .  :Smilie:       .

   2 ,  ,  ( ) .         .          . ,                 .     ,    ,     ...   -  ,  ,     .

----------


## **

> ,   .       .
> 
>    2 ,  ,  ( ) .         .          . ,                 .     ,    ,     ...   -  ,  ,     .


   ,   ,   .     ,  ,     ,       ,   ,   ,  ,    -   .      ,    ,   !

----------

,   .   ,      .   ,    "".     - ,  ,    .   , -,  - ,    :Smilie: ,   ,     .



> 


   .     (  ,   )     ,  .  ,     ,   -   ,    .      ,  . ,   ,   .

----------


## **

> ,   ,


,  ,  


> 


,  ,   ,  ?      (  ,    ).    ,  


> 


.     ?       "" ?     ,            ,      ?   ,  ,     ,    .

----------

> (  ,    )


 , ,    ,   .    ,     ,     ,   ,  .



> "" ?


.  :Smilie: 



> ?


      .      .



> ,  ,     ,    .


,   .  :Smilie:        ,      ,        .

----------


## **

, ,     ,   .       . -,        ,   ,   .

----------

,  .  :Big Grin: 
   ,    :   ,    .  , ,  -  (     )             .  :Cool:

----------


## JonnyDep

> .


 -    (     ),     -  ,     ....  .......  :Smilie:

----------


## **

.  !   ,  ,   !!! 
  : -        ,    ,  ?
- ?      ,

----------


## JonnyDep

****, 


> ,  ,   !!!


 -  ,            ""          (   ,  (), ,  ), **  -   ,             (         -  ,       )....  :Smilie:      ,    :Smilie:

----------


## NTaL

*JonnyDep*,     "    "     ,    " "     ,   "  ()"      ..  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ROMKA

*4 NTaL,*

   ? - ?  :Smilie:

----------


## NTaL

> *4 NTaL,*
> 
>    ? - ?


     " ",      . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.      .

----------

> .      .


      ,   ,      ,            !   ,   ,          !

----------


## Lemori

> ,   ,      ,            !   ,   ,          !


        -.

----------

,    -         .        .   ,  -  .

----------


## ROMKA

, ... !  :Wow:

----------

> -.


     ,    ? :Big Grin:

----------

> 


   !

----------


## ROMKA

*4 . ,*



> !


?  :Big Grin:

----------


## JonnyDep

> *4 . ,*
> 
> ?


 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------

> ?


    .    .  ,   ,      .  !

----------


## ROMKA

,    -      :Wink:

----------


## Lemori

> ,    ?


,     ...

----------


## Noubadi

2 .   . 2   ,    ....  ...    ,  .    .         .  ,   ..(  ,      )   .    ,  .      .   . ,  ?

----------


## Strecoza

*Noubadi*,  !   -    .
   !

----------


## Noubadi

,   ,    -

----------


## JonnyDep

> .         .  ,   ..(  ,      )   .    ,  .


    -      ,   ?      ...    ,   ,   -    ,        ,        ,    ( )   -  (  )      .

----------


## 1995

> ,   ,   -    ,        ,        ,    ( )


  :yes:

----------

,      .  ,       .      ,     -    .     ,  ...   ,  .   .

----------


## 1970

> ,



   , ,    (, ...)   ? 
  ? 
    ? 
  ,   ... 
 ,   ,      ,    .
 .

----------


## 1995

* 1970*,   *Noubadi*,  ... :Big Grin:  
   ,  .  ,  .      ,    ,     ,    ( ..  ,   .)

----------


## 1970

,  ,    ...      ,  , ,  ,      ....  ,    ... 

      ,      . -    (, ,  ...), -   ,      ?... 

 ,   .

----------


## 1970

..   "  " -    ...

----------


## ROMKA

"/   ",    ?    ,     .

*4 Noubadi,*
 -  ,     ...  ...  ?     ,  , ,    <> ?
      ,    .   ,  ,     ...    ?

----------


## 1970

-  !  :Gentelmen:

----------


## Strecoza

"".
 ,      -   - ?
-  ,   ,     .
 . 
  -    .
 -  ,     .
   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Galaxy1973

....   ,    ....  :Big Grin: 

 ,     ,               ...

      ...

----------


## ROMKA

*4 ,*



> 


 ,      **   //  ..?

----------

> ,          //  ..?


      "".....

----------


## 1970

[QUOTE=ROMKA;50991437
  ..?[/QUOTE]

,

----------


## ROMKA

*4 ,*



> ,


 -     :Big Grin:

----------


## JonnyDep

> *4 ,*
> 
>  ,      **   //  ..?


 :Embarrassment:         (   ),            : "     "  :Smilie:

----------


## 1970

,   -   :, ?"
 , : ,, ,   ! - !

----------


## 1995

* 1970*,     


> ?


  :Razz: ,  :OnFire: ,  :War:

----------


## ROMKA

*4 ,*

 ,  !   :Big Grin:

----------


## 1995

> ,  !


,  ""
  ,    :War:  - !!!
,     ,    ?

----------


## Strecoza

*ROMKA*,      .     ,     .
  -    ,    (    )  -   //  ..
       -  .
  -    ,       (     ) -      - .
 :Smilie:

----------


## Strecoza

*1995*,  ,   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1970

> ?



...  !!!   - !!!

----------


## Strecoza

> "".....


  ?    "-",  ,   .

 -         -      ,   .....   ? :Wink:

----------

> 


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Strecoza

- ,       .   ""   -    :yes:

----------


## 1995

> ...  !!!   - !!!


,     :Stick Out Tongue:       ,    :War:   :Spy:

----------


## Strecoza

- , , ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1995

:Spy:  spy

----------


## 1970

,       :Cry:   :Angy man:   :War:  ???  , !!!

----------


## 1995

,  :Cry: ,  :Spy:   :Angy man:     ,

 :OnFire: ,  :Silly:   :War:   :Big Grin:

----------


## 1970

!  :yes:

----------


## Strecoza

-      :Smilie:       ,     .
 ,   -   ,       :yes:

----------


## 1995

:Cry: ,   :Spy:   :Angy man:    ,

 :OnFire: ,   :Silly:    .  :War:  !

----------


## 1970

,           ?




> :


     !!!

----------


## 1995

> -


  ,   ,    ,       :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## 1995

> 


 


>

----------


## Strecoza

> ?


      ?
    ....   ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Strecoza

*1995*,   ,       .
....    ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1995

*Strecoza*,   :Talk:    ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## Strecoza

*1995*,     :yes: 
 ,  ,     = !  :Smilie:

----------


## 1995

*Strecoza*,   ,    ?? :EEK!:  

,    - -   :Rotate: 

,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Strecoza

....    -   ,  ....    :Smilie:

----------


## ROMKA

))     : "  -      ,     " ))

----------

,         ....  :Cool: 



> -      ,     " ))


        .

----------


## Strecoza

-  .     ,     ,       :Wow: 
  ....

----------

> ,


     ,    .....

----------


## Strecoza

**,       ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Strecoza

**  :Big Grin:      -   :Smilie: 

     ?
, ,         .       :Embarrassment:

----------

, , ......

----------


## 1970

!!! :Wow:    !

----------


## 1970

*ROMKA*,  -  ,     

,  ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## ROMKA

*4 ,*

 . , ,    :Wink:

----------


## 1970

ROMKA , "4 "


   ?

----------


## 1995

* 1970*,       ...

----------


## 1970

,  !  :Wow:

----------


## 1995

> , ,         .


*Strecoza*,   ,         ?

----------


## 1995

> ,  !


   ,        ,    .

----------


## 1970

, , ? :Confused:

----------


## 1995

...

----------


## 1970

> *4 ,*


   ???

----------

* 1970*, 


> 4


 -   for , ..   ()  :Smilie:

----------


## Strecoza

*1995*,  ?  , , ,   :Smilie:   ,        :Smilie: 

....    .....  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ....    .....


  ..... 


> ,        ,    .

----------


## Strecoza

, ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,     :Big Grin:

----------


## Strecoza

....          :yes:

----------


## ROMKA

> ROMKA , "4 "
> 
> 
>    ?


*2 ,*

 ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 1995

> , ,


,      :Wink: 
,         ( ) :Wow:

----------


## 1995

> *41995*, -   for , ..   ()


*ROMKA*, ,          :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Strecoza

.
      ?  :Wow:

----------


## 1970

*!!!*  ,   !     ...  :Frown:

----------


## 1995

> ?


   - ,  !  !
   -  , , ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1970

!!!
       !   :yes: 
    ....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ROMKA

> *!!!*  ,   !     ...


*Specially for ,*

,  ?

__ 
-?  :Smilie: 

*1995,*
_   -  , , , _ 
  ,     ,  :     :Smilie:

----------


## 1970

*!!!*

-!!!  :yes: 

  - , !!!  :Embarrassment: 

    ,    ...     !    ... - !

----------


## 1995

> ,    ...
>     !
>    ... - !


   "  ......."
  ,    
    ,

----------


## ROMKA

*,*



> ,    ...


 ?  :Big Grin:      / ?




> -


  ()  ?  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Strecoza

.
    ,    -       (      ),    ,    ..... , ,   - .
    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## 1970

,       ( ), (), ,  . 
 ,      (  : ...     )      (  !)

*!!!*      , !  ?    ?

  - -!!!     !!!

,    -   ....!  :yes:

----------


## 1995

> ,    -   ....!


  :yes:

----------


## 1970

.....

----------


## Strecoza

- -            ?
     ""!
      - "     "  :Smilie: 
    ?  :Wink:

----------


## Strecoza

* 1970*, ,  ?      -?  :Wink:

----------


## 1995

* 1970*,       ...

----------


## Mamochka

> ...


   ...

----------


## 1970

> - -            ?
>      ""!
>       - "     " 
>     ?



 !

----------


## ROMKA

*,*



> , !


 .     ,  ... -...    ...   , ?  :Smilie: 
 ,     ,    " "? //




> - -!!!


 ,     ,  ,   :Smilie:  
,   : 
- (  ), 
-- (   -), 
-, 
-----, 
--  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1970

*!* !
          3  -  ! 
(,  ,    !)  :Wink:

----------


## ROMKA

*4 ,*



> ?


-      :Wink:

----------


## 1970

> *,*
> 
>  . 
> 
>  ,     ,  ,   
> ,   : 
> - (  ), 
> -- (   -), 
> -, 
> ...


 ! !         .... ,  ,   ( !!!)  !!! 


   -  - ! 
     !!!(  !)

----------


## 1970

> *4 ,*
> 
> -


  ,   ??? ?

----------

> ""!


      "",

----------


## 1970

,  ,   ,     ..
  -...
 (   )
 !...
  !!!
 :Embarrassment:  **,  ?

----------

> ,  ?

----------


## Strecoza

> *!* !
>           3  -  ! 
> (,  ,    !)


   ,   :Smilie:    .
    .

      -   . ::nyear::

----------

> ,


     ?



> * 1970*,       ...





> ...





> .....


   ,       ?      ?



> -   .


        .         .

----------


## Mamochka

> ,       ?      ?


   ,  ,     .        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Strecoza

> .


   ,      :Smilie: 
 ,   ,   -  .

  ...   .   ...

,,         :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,     
>  ,   ,   -


    ,    .



> ,,


 ?

----------


## 1970

> 


 ...

----------


## 1970

> -   .


     ,  :Demonstration:    , ... :Talk:  
    ... :yes:  
 -... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Strecoza

> ?


  :Smilie:  -  :Smilie: 
 ,   ...     -   !   !!!  :Love:

----------

> , ,


     .    ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## ROMKA

*,*



> ,   ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## 1970

!!!   :     ?   ?... 
 ,   , ,      !!!
 ...   () ....

----------


## ROMKA

,      ,   ,    **    /  :Smilie:

----------

> ,      ,   ,        /

----------


## 1970

, ,     !

----------


## Strecoza

.
        ,         .
      .

     -    ,  ,     :Cool:

----------

> .


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## JonnyDep

:Smilie:     ,         ,    , , ,    ....   -     -    -

----------

> -


   -!

----------


## 1995

> ,    , , ,    ...


  :yes:

----------


## Strecoza

**,      -   ,        :Smilie: 

*JonnyDep*, ,    -      !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


 

  !!!   !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1970

> ,


  ! ( ,   -      ) :yes:

----------


## agur

> ! ( ,   -      )


  ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## 1995

> ,


   ?

----------


## agur

,

----------


## 1970

! ""  -  !

----------


## Strecoza

.... , , ,      ....    ....
   ,

----------

> , ,      ....


  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Strecoza

, **,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> , ,


     .......

----------


## Strecoza

?  :Big Grin: 

   ,         :Wink:

----------


## ROMKA

*4 ,*



> 


?   ?

----------


## Strecoza

, .
  ,   -  .
 ""  ,      .
     ,    ,   . -!  :Cool:

----------


## 1970

> ?


  ,

----------


## 1970

> ,    ,   . -!


   !

----------


## ROMKA

,  ,     :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## 1970

> ?


,    ,?

----------


## ROMKA

*4 ,*

 ?

----------


## 1970

()

----------


## ROMKA

*4 ,*



> 


   ?     ,   ,   - ?

----------


## 1970

.   ,  , ,

----------


## ROMKA

*4 ,*

,    ,      __,    __   :Smilie:

----------


## 1970

*ROMKA*, ! 



> 


,   ,   ,  !!!          :Smilie:   :yes:

----------


## ROMKA

*,*  :Smilie: 

     .

----------


## 1970

,    .      ,    ?

----------


## 1970

> 


 -     :yes:   :yes:

----------


## ROMKA

*,*

, . ,   :Wink:

----------


## 1970

! !!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Strecoza

-       .  .    !
          -   ,  ?  :Wink:

----------


## ROMKA

*4 ,*



> ,  ?


1. ,  ?
2. ,   "  "?
3. , , ?
...
 :Big Grin:

----------

> 1. ,  ?
> 2. ,   "  "?
> 3. , , ?


 2-

----------


## Strecoza

*ROMKA*,    .....        -    :Smilie: 

**, 2-  -    ? ::flirt::

----------


## ROMKA

*4 ,*

"  " (()  ,  ).

----------


## ROMKA

*4 ,*



> 


 ,     , __   :Smilie:

----------

> , 2-  -    ?


,     ?

----------


## Strecoza

*ROMKA*,    .      -     .        :Smilie:   :Wink: 

**,     (      :Stick Out Tongue: )     .   :Big Grin:

----------

> -     .


  ? :War:

----------


## Strecoza

.....    ....    ,          .....
...

----------

> .....


     ,     ?

----------


## Strecoza

**,        -     -   :Wink: 

    -      ,     :      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ROMKA

*4 ,*



> 


, ?  :Big Grin:   :Smilie:

----------


## ROMKA

> ,     :      ?


, ,   .      :Wink:

----------


## Strecoza

*ROMKA*,     ,   "-"  :Embarrassment:  - ,   -?  :Big Grin: 

     ?  ...

----------

> ,     :      ?


    ?
 :Angy man:

----------


## Strecoza

**,      ,   .......        :Big Grin:

----------

, , -  ?

----------

> -      ,     :      ?


  :Frown:        ,            .  "" .   . 
     .     .       .   - -  ""  .    :Frown:

----------

> .


      ........   :Big Grin:

----------


## ROMKA

*4 ,*



> "-"


",   " (()  .)  :Smilie: 




> -?


F=-F  :Big Grin: 




> ?


  "".




> 


   .    :Wink:

----------


## Strecoza

*ROMKA*,   ,     ,  ,    ..... **   ....
 ,    " "  -  -  ( )   .....
  -   .       :yes:   !




> , ,


**, -   :Smilie:

----------


## Strecoza

> ,


*ROMKA*, ,    -       :Embarrassment:

----------


## ROMKA

*4  & ,*

 ,     (     ) -    .        .

----------


## Strecoza

*ROMKA*,  , ,  !    :Smilie: 
   ,        !
 ,      ,     .

.....    -  ,  ,   :Love:

----------

> ,    " "  -  -  ( )   .....
> **, -


 , ,  "   ".      . 
        . ....    : "       ?  ?..."      : "        ..."     .      ?

----------

> ,      ,     .


..     :Big Grin:

----------


## Strecoza

!     ,     " " .
   ,     "". 
     ,    ,           "", ,  (  ).
     -     .

   -  !
   ""      ,     ,            .
  ,        .

----------


## Strecoza

:Wink: 


> 


**,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## ROMKA

*4 ,*



> ,        !
>  ,      ,     .


     .

 :



> ,    " "  -  -  ( )


      ""?

----------


## Strecoza

*ROMKA*, ""    , .

   ?


> .

----------

> -     .


   !!!!

----------


## Strecoza

**,   ?  :Wow:

----------

> ,   ?

----------


## ROMKA

*4 ,*

..     ,  , ?  , ?   ""  .

----------

> , ?


  :yes: 




> , ?


 -  :Big Grin:

----------


## ROMKA

> -


 ))     "_-_"     __  ,    __ ?

----------


## 1995

,    _-_   ?   __    ?

----------

> ))     "-"       ,      ?


*Strecoza*,      :Big Grin:

----------


## ROMKA

,      :Big Grin:  -  -     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?


,      :Big Grin:

----------


## 1995

> 


 ,     :Wink:

----------


## Strecoza

> *4 ,*
> 
> ..     ,  , ?  , ?   ""  .


,       - , ,     :Smilie:  
   ,      ...   ,  ....      :Smilie:

----------


## Strecoza

> 


**,  !  :Wink:

----------


## ROMKA

*4 ,*



> ,


   ,     :Wink:

----------


## Strecoza

*ROMKA*, , ,   .    -     :Smilie:

----------

,     .

----------

> 


 ? ?

----------

> ? ?


  ,   ,   ,    :Frown:

----------


## Strecoza

**,  ,     :Smilie:

----------

,         :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


     !  :Wow:   :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## ROMKA

*4 ,*



> ...


,      ,  "    ".

*4 ,*



> __ 
>  ? ?


, .

----------


## Strecoza

*ROMKA*,    ,      
 :Smilie:

----------


## ROMKA

*4 ,*



> 


   : ""   , "" - .   -:   ?  :Smilie:

----------

? 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Strecoza

**,    :Embarrassment: 

*ROMKA*,     -  ,    :Smilie:

----------

[quote]    ? 

 ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?


-       ,   -       :Cool:

----------

:Dezl:  


> -       ,   -


 :Dezl:

----------


## Strecoza

....    "".....  :Embarrassment: 
**, ....   -   ? - ....  :Type:

----------


## 1970

> - ....


-,  ,   !!!  :Embarrassment:

----------

:Demonstration:    !

----------


## 1970

:Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:  


> 


, !!!

----------


## Strecoza

!  !       -  !  :yes:

----------

> !


   !

----------


## Strecoza

**,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -   ?





> 





> !


   - .
    4.12.
http://forum.klerk.ru/faq.php?faq=ne..._new_faq_item5

----------



----------


## Strecoza

**,  4.12 - .   .
   4.11
"** ,   **  **.

 -   ""?

----------

> -   ""?


*Strecoza*,   .4.12 :No-no:

----------


## stas

*Strecoza*,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Strecoza

!    !

   -?.... 
   !  :yes:

----------


## ROMKA

*4 stas,*

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*stas*,     :No:

----------


## Strecoza

,   .
 ?
  :    ?

----------


## ROMKA

> :    ?


 (   )   .  ,    .

----------


## agur

*Strecoza*, 


> :    ?


   - ,    - !

----------


## 1970

> 


  ... , ....
,  !!!

----------


## 1970

> - !


     ...

----------


## agur

* 1970*, 


> ... 
>   !!!


    ,   , ...?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Strecoza

* 1970*,    ?  :Wink:     !!!  :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## agur

> 


, ?

----------


## 1970

> 





> !!!


!  -    ,   ...    ... ?

----------


## Strecoza

,      :Smilie: 
  .....     ,        ,  - ....
  ...

----------


## agur

> ... ?


  ,    ?    :Wink:

----------


## Strecoza

*agur*,    !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1970

> 


!!!   !!!



> -


   ?

----------


## agur

> ?


  , -?

----------


## 1970

!!!     -   ",   "

----------


## 1970

, ,  -  ...

----------


## Strecoza

* 1970*, ,   -    :Embarrassment:

----------


## agur

> , **,  -  ...


 -   "" ,     :Wow:

----------


## Strecoza

!      -   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,   .
>  ?


,    :Vampire:  
     "".....

----------


## Strecoza

?  :Frown:

----------

[quote]   ! [/

 !

----------


## Strecoza

,       -      :Wow: 
       -    :Smilie:

----------


## 1970

> 


 !!!
,          " ... "     ,   .  ?

----------


## Strecoza

:Stick Out Tongue:  ,  ! !!!!
!  :yes:

----------


## Lisaya

???

----------

,      ,    ,   .   .       .
                     .  ,        . 
      ,       .    .

      ,    ,       ,       ,    .         ,  ,     ,    .

----------

> ,      ,    ,   .


  :yes:

----------


## umka8-0

()       . ,      ( , ,   ). 
       :     -       .
      ,                ,     .         .

----------


## Irusya

> ,                ,     .


         " ", , " "?

----------

> " ", , " "?


+1

----------


## umka8-0

..... ....     ....

----------


## Nattaha

,  -  .     , ... ...  -...  , , ,    ()   ...  
,   -   ,   ...    ,   ,     ()   -    -   .....   :Frown:

----------


## TsveT

,        ,         )))  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ,        ..


   ""? :Big Grin:

----------


## TsveT

> ""?


 ,     ...

----------

,    ...  .  ,     .  ,   .... -   ,            ...    ... ,     ?  ....  ,     ,   .,  -    , ,- . ,   ,  -     ...
     .   ,   ,     ,        .

----------


## ROMKA

> 


     ?  :Smilie:       ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ,    ...  .


,   " "  ..)))
  ,  ,   ""))))

----------

,    ...
...   .    ?, ?( ).    -.  -   - . -, .    ,     -     ))

----------


## Irusya

> ,    ...


   ))))))

----------

*Irusya*,  , ,  (   )
          .    ,  ,     ...  ...   ,       ... - ,   ,     ....

----------


## ROMKA

> 


     )

----------


## Irusya

> ..


     ))))))

----------


## Nattaha

...      ...   :yes:

----------


## ROMKA

> ...      ...


  :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> 


 -  -    :Big Grin:

----------

...     -  .  :Smilie:        , .    ?

----------


## agur

> , .    ?


   23  ?

----------


## Nattaha

**,   ...   :Big Grin:   -  ...........

----------

:Wow:   ...

----------


## Youlia

,   ,  " "   :yes:

----------


## A.D.

-     .
              -    .
   ,      .

----------


## Youlia

> -     .


,   ,       (    )   :yes:

----------


## A.D.

,  . 
        -              ,      .

----------


## Youlia

> -              ,      .


  !   :Wow:   , .   :Wink: 
       ?

----------


## A.D.

. )

----------


## Youlia

> 


     ?    ,     :Wink:

----------


## A.D.

,    .       .
 :Smilie: 
     .

  -  99%  , . 
 ,    ,        .         4  . ,   . 
   .

----------


## Youlia

.D.,      ,     ?  , ,   ,   "    4 ". -, ,    .             . ,       . ,    "", -, .           

 :Wink:

----------


## A.D.

1.        .      .
2.       ,    .
3.   ""   ,     .
       .

        ,      .        (            -  .         .          ).        ,     .
        .
          .
              .

----------


## Youlia

> ,      .


          ?     ?

----------


## A.D.

-  ?

    , .

   .     .

----------


## Youlia

> , .
> 
>    .     .


    , . 

    -?

----------


## A.D.

.      100%,      100 %.
       ?

----------


## Youlia

> ?


 -        :yes:   ?

----------


## A.D.

,

----------


## Youlia

> ,


  .   ,         :yes:

----------


## A.D.

. 
   -   ,   ,   .
 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
      -  ,         .     )

----------


## Youlia

> .


   ?   :Wink:      ,     ?   :Wink:

----------


## A.D.

. :yes:

----------


## Youlia

,   ,  :         ?     ?

----------


## A.D.

)
    ,    .                ,      .
   ,        -    .

----------

> *Alex27*, -     .         ?  ?     ?       ,  .              ?       .  , .    !          ?    ,     ,   .   ,         ?     ,       . -       ,     ,       ,     , ,   . ,   ,    . 
>    ,      ,     ,    ,      ,            ,   ,      ,          .       ,   ,     , , , (   ,    ,      )     ,    . 
>      ? ,    -  ? ,         ,    ?  ,     ? , .    ,    ,   ,   .
>    :
> 1.     ,    .             .        .  !        .     .  .    . 
> 2. -.   -  ,     -    ?      - ,    ,   .   ,   .
> 3.    - . - .     ,         .   .



,    ,  -      :Smilie: ,       .    ,               ,

----------


## Youlia

> ,      .


,      .         - ,      :yes:

----------


## Youlia

> .


-,         :yes: 
 ,        ,         :yes:

----------


## A.D.

.   -     -

----------


## Youlia

,   -      ?       ?   :yes: 




> -


 ,           "  ".

----------

,     :       -   ,   ,           ,   .   (  ),    .     ,    -   -   .           ,     ,   .          .   ,        .         . 
  .

----------


## Youlia

> ,


 ,  .      ,          ,        .

----------


## Fraxine

> ,      .


    -  ,  ,    ,  -     . 
-, ,     ,              ,             :Wink: 
-  -     .
- , ,      .
 :Wink: 
  -    ,  , , "",    .

----------


## A.D.

.    .

  .  .         ,     .   ?

----------


## Youlia

> .  .         ,     .   ?


 ""?  ,      .  ,  :     ?     ,    , - ,       -    :yes:

----------


## A.D.

?

----------


## Vladimirus

> .         ,     .   ?


  ,              -  - .         .  :Smilie:

----------


## A.D.

,              -    .

----------


## Youlia

> ?


, , - .          :yes:

----------


## Youlia

> ,              -    .


    ,     .            . ,           ,       .

----------


## stas

*Youlia*,    !    !      ,          "".

----------


## Youlia

> Youlia,    !    !


  ,    ,          :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ...      .


  ,  .         .     , ..      "-", -", "-".
  !!!!!!
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: ...
    ( :Super: ) ,  70%      "   ,    ,        ".

 ...    ...       :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

> ,  .      ,          ,        .


, Youlia,     ,                .          ,      .
    ,      ,        .   ,           -  ,          ,                 ,      .       .         .

----------


## Youlia

> () ,  70%      "   ,    ,        ".


  -  ,       .       ,    .           ,    ,  ,      ,        :yes:

----------


## Youlia

> ,      ,        .


  :yes:

----------


## stas

> 


     ...     ,            ,      ?

----------


## Youlia

> ,            ,      ?


  :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ..    ,  ,      ,


*    Youlia " !"*))))))))))))))

----------


## A.D.

-          .
        , .     ,      ,      -   ,     .        .    ?

----------


## Youlia

> -          .


     .  ,   ,   . 



> .    ?


  ,     :yes:

----------


## A.D.

)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


      .
 - ,  /  -  .
 ,   ,     .



> ,  ,      ,


      ,        .    " "  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Love:

----------


## Youlia

> - ,  /  -  .


  :yes:

----------

,     ,   ,        , , ,    .

----------


## Youlia

> ,     ,   ,        , , ,    .


  :Redface:

----------


## Rokkanon

,   .  .    .   .    ,   .      ,    .      :Smilie:   ...

----------

-            ,   * ().

* - : , , .

----------


## Youlia

:Wow:        () ?   :Wink:

----------


## nata temp

,              ,      . (   ,    )

----------


## Octopus

.        ( ,      :Smilie: )    .  ,     ,          ,     ,  ,   ,  (    :Smilie: )       ... , ,           -  .     .   -  -  .  -   -  ,       -  .     ,   , ,        .     - ,  ,  -         ...

----------


## SuddenDeath

...  ,   -    ,   " ",    ,  "     ?!"
    .         :Wink:

----------


## vladislavin

> ,  " "?


   ...            ,   ,     :Smilie: ))
     ,    ...

----------

,   ,       ,  ,   , .

----------


## vladislavin

> ,   ,       ,  ,   , .


      ?   ?

----------


## Octopus

.      ,    . -,       :Smilie:

----------

> .      ,    . -,


 -  .     ,   . ,   .

----------


## vladislavin

> .      ,    . -,


 ...  !

----------


## _

> ... ...       *   - * .


-,    .      - .

----------

> ,  .      ,          ,        .


  ,       :Smilie:         ,   ,        ,       ,          ,       ,     !!!

----------

> .        ( ,     )    .  ,     ,          ,     ,  ,   ,  (   )       ... , ,           -  .     .   -  -  .  -   -  ,       -  .     ,   , ,        .     - ,  ,  -         ...


    ,

----------


## Dinchik

> ,


.     ,   .  :Frown:    ?

----------


## Lynyrd

- .  ,      .      .     .

  - ,    .

----------

-    .      ,     .

----------


## _abc_

:
    4 :
-   
-   
-   
-   ....

 -     ....   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -7

> -


   ""..   ?   !!!

----------


## _

*_abc_*,        ???   :Wow: 
     ,      :Big Grin: 

P.S.    - ...

----------


## ROMKA

> :
>     4 ...


   :
    5 : , , ,   .

----------


## real doub



----------

> ,  ,     .


    ,  "     ;  ,,  ,     "   -,  "",           .

----------


## ROMKA

> 


 ,     )

----------

,      - - -    ,      ,   .

----------


## japonchik

*      ,          *

----------


## efreytor

... ....  :Big Grin: ... ))))

----------


## japonchik

> ... .... ... ))))


      ,

----------


## efreytor

!  :Big Grin:

----------


## japonchik

*   ..             )))))))))))*

----------


## Youlia

> *   ..             )))))))))))*


,    ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## japonchik

> ,    ...


  :Smilie:

----------


## _

: *     !*

----------


## tat9718204



----------

> 


    ?  ?

----------


## tat9718204

> ?  ?

----------


## -

"       ?     :       ,       ."

----------


## Callypso

,        .      ! :Frown: 
  ,      .      .   ,  , -  .        .
 ,    ,   ,     -     :Big Grin:   -  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wellia

> ,   .  .    .   .    ,   .      ,    .       ...


 ,  .     .    .    ( ) ? 
 ,    ,  - ... , , ?  :Wink:

----------


## Callypso

> ,  .     .    .    ( ) ? 
>  ,    ,  - ... , , ?


,    :Smilie: 
  -      .   .",   , ,   ,    /,   ,   "...

----------


## jennnnny

> -      .   .",   , ,   ,    /,   ,   "...



  ,      , --. , ,    :Wink:

----------


## Wellia

> ,      , --. , ,


        -    ( ) ?

----------


## jennnnny

> -    ( ) ?


,        ...
 ,            :Embarrassment:

----------

,       ?

----------


## ptihka

,          :Frown:

----------


## Dinchik

> 


      ?    ?    -  .  ,    .    ? ,    . -      , ,     ,   .  -      ,  .         ,    .

----------

__

                     , ! ,    

                        .
                        ,   

                      ;  ,
                       . , 
                           .


                     ,   ,
                       ,  ;
                           ,
                           .

                      -  , , ,
                      .    
                           ,
                         ,  ,

                          ,
                         .
                           ,
                      ,  

                         .
                        ,
                       -  .
                        , , 

                          ,
                          ,
                       ?
                          !

                        ,  ,
                      ,   ;

                     ,    .

                             ,
                         ,

                        .

                     ,   !
                        ,  ,
                         .
                         ,

                       - ;    ,
                        -   ,
                         .
                           .

                      !     ?
                          ;
                           ,
                           .

----------


## ptihka

> ,    . -      , ,     ,   .  -      ,  .         ,    .


     : ,    ,  ... :Wink:

----------


## zAngel

> 


    ?  ,      ?            ,      ....

----------


## ptihka

zAngel,         ? -  ...  :Wink:

----------


## zAngel

*ptihka*, ?

----------


## YUM

> ,        ...
>  ,


 +10!!!  :Wow:

----------

.   .        !!!

----------

""      ,       -        .  :yes:

----------

--    :Smilie:

----------

, - ...   )

----------


## mirka

,   -    (),       ,      ?    .

----------


## ptihka

> ...       .


  :Wink:

----------

> --





> .


, ,     ! !

----------


## YUM

> , ,     ! !


!    .   , ,        "  " .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
, ,           .        ,  ,             , - ,  - ..! 
    ,     ?          ,    ,      ,    , ,        .

----------

> !    .


  :Frown: 
  .      .  . 
  -  -.    .     .
.       ( :Embarrassment: )  .

----------


## YUM

> .      .  . 
>   -  -.    .     .
> .       ()  .


  ,        ...,         . 
,       .      ... 
         , ... .       "  "  - - "  ".  - !  :Super:  ,    ! 
  ,      :    -?   - - -...
   (   ) 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

(     -  ).  -   -  -   ... 
  ,     (     ).     ,     ..       ,     . ,   -...  -        (  ,         ,   ).

----------


## Dinchik

> -?  - - -...
>    (   )


     . :Smilie: 
   .  ,  ""    ?       -----  ,       ?

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> 


,      "".
    ,  ,     ,    . , , ...
    .  -   "" ?
 ,  .               , ,  -  .
 ,      ( 71-77-) "" (   )   ! 
  -.
  ?
    ,     . :Wink:

----------


## 1990

,   ,     :     .    -  ...

----------

:Biggrin:      ,         :Big Grin:

----------


## Valtera

,     .
     -    .
 -    ,    ,     .

----------

,    :Redface:   :Embarrassment: 
    (  ),   -      ""?        .   -?  ,  ..?    ..      ?

----------


## PeterNovik

.   ,  .

----------


## SofiyaVoronova

-  ))))    -

----------


## Le

> -  ))))    -


 +1

----------

,     .      .

----------


## Le

> ,     .      .


     ? )))   .    .

----------


## Srg

"- ",   ,     () -   ,    , ,     ...

----------


## Nikost

> 


     ?  :Wow:

----------


## Angel1234567890

!  ?)

----------


## Angel1234567890



----------


## Angel1234567890

,      =)

----------


## 1

.    .

----------


## Valtera

,

----------


## YUM

> ,


   ? 
   ...? :Mocking:

----------


## Valtera

> ? 
>    ...?


   .         .
   ,  .      ,   ,      .

----------


## YUM

> .         .
>    ,  .      ,   ,      .


 ,  " ",   "    "  -  .
   .
 -  .
1.    "" ? 
 ""                .
 - ,    , ?       -    ?
2.   ,       ...     ? 
,   "   " ? -      ,        .
3. ,            ( ) - .
  ,   -,     . :
.   .
.        .
.       ,        .
          .
    , :
. "" () -  .
.  ,     ""       "",    
   " "!

:       ""?            ""
        ?

----------


## Stelsus

-  , -      ,      ,    .         .   ,  ,   ,       ,        .

----------


## Le

,   . ,  , .

----------


## YUM

> ,   . ,  , .


      ?
  - ?      ,  ...    ? :Wink:

----------


## Le

.

----------


## grandpa

.  :Wink:

----------


## SashaRomar

,   ?       -

----------


## YUM

> ,   ?       -


..."    ..." 


    .... :Wow:

----------

0     000 0   (.3      .  ,   ,               ,  14     .                    .             ,                 ,         -            .                                    .            .            ,   (, 6,0, 6,, 9,0, 2,0, 3 ).          ,    .

----------

0      000 0   .  ,   ,               ,  14     .                    .             ,                 ,         -            .                                    .            .            ,   (, 6,0, 6,, 9,0, 2,0, 3 ).          ,    .

----------

0     000 0   .  ,   ,               ,  14     .                    .             ,                 ,         -            .                                    .            .            ,   (, 6,0, 6,, 9,0, 2,0, 3 ).          ,    .

----------


## svetiiik54

!!! ,   .     15 ,      .,    .    ,      ,  .    ...      .     ,  , ,  ..    , .  (          ) ,    ,   .        ,       ,      !!!              . ,      ,     .. ,   .   ,  .  ,      ... ,      ....  ,

----------


## biyabem775

.         2   2  ?  ::nyear::

----------


## biyabem775

> ..."    ..." 
> 
> 
>     ....


     ,
    ,
     ,
   -   ...

   ,

    ...?
    ,
    ,
    ,
(   !) 

 ,   ,
    , .
  ,
   ...
   ...  ::nyear::

----------

